
Your Gas Stove Is Bad for You and the Planet - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/01/opinion/climate-change-gas-electricity.html
======
mrclark411
Induction works fine. Our house is all electric. On the coldest winter days
the heat pump needs some help using some resistance heat which isn't as
efficient - but it does just fine. No need to have gas.

